
Ask 37signals: How many hours should I work per week? - terpua
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1605-ask-37signals-how-many-hours-should-i-work-per-week
======
staunch
Right below the title of the post they have "15 comments Latest by Micheal"
and I always think the author is the most recent comment author's name.

Truly one of the most objectionable UI choices on any blog anywhere I've ever
seen. Shockingly bad.

